# what gauge



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

what gauge should I use for partridge and quail? 12 gauge blows em up and theres no meat left! Is 410. to small?


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

:eyeroll: anyone else want to do it or should I :lol:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

anyone else want to do it or should I

whats that mean?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Where are you seeing quail? How close are you shooting the birds....I can say I've shot partridge with T shot before and still didn't "blow them up"?


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Am I missing the Coveys of Quail around here??? Man I would love to shoot some quail in ND...


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

12 Gauge

I assume that those quail are on a game farm...


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

im talkin quail in Texas dove/partridge in Nodak


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

12 gauge, 2 3/4, 71/2's or 8's, Modified, Light Modified, or Improved Cylinder choke depending on range...


----------

